# Ever broken a perfume bottle?



## user79 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've smashed *two *perfume bottles!! (I'm not usually a clutz, I swear.)

The first one was a LE one by Givenchy, many years ago. At the time I was a poor student so buying perfume was like a huuuge splurge on my budget. I was living in a tiny, tiny place and the bathroom was the size of a closet so I didn't have a lot of space. It was so ram packed with stuff, I was reaching for something and the perfume slipped out of the shelf and smashed all over the floor - the 2nd day after I bought it!! It was pretty much full. I was sooo upset and angry at myself because it had been such a splurge for me, I actually started crying. LOL Pathetic, I know. I ended up getting a new one the next day though because I loved it.

The second bottle happened a few days ago, was in a rush in the morning to work and somehow my D&G Light Blue slipped out of my fingers, and smashed all over the floor. Luckily, there was only a tiny bit left so I didn't really care that much. Now my bathroom smells awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






So, ever smashed a perfume bottle? How did it happen?


----------



## amelia.jayde (Feb 22, 2008)

i never have... yet haha


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2008)

I smashed one in my car along long time ago. It rolled out of my bag.  It was disgusting, I had to steam clean the carpet several times to get the overpowering smell out.  and it wasn't the kind of carpet you can remove so i was stuck with my car smelling like ck be for awhile.  EW.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Feb 22, 2008)

Haven't smashed one yet but I did recently lose a brand new bottle of Aquolina Pink Sugar which is my fave so I was pretty upset mostly since I had only used it like twice


----------



## aziajs (Feb 22, 2008)

My mother had just given me a bottle of Ralph Lauren Romance.  I brought it to work with me and was in our locker room getting ready to put it on.  I dropped it and it shattered all over the ceramic tile.  That locker room smelled like Romance for the next two months at least.


----------



## poowerplug (Feb 22, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhh! yes i haveeee. it was a nearly fulll bottle of Envy Me and the bottle is tall and skinny so I knocked it all over the bathroom floor =[[[ i stood there staring at the shattered pieces superr depressed
don't wory... ur not alonee!!! =]=]


----------



## user79 (Feb 22, 2008)

It would be convenient to have the bottles made out of something other than glass - something that wouldn't break, since most people keep their stuff in the bathroom. Although I am suck a sucker for pretty bottles.


----------



## frocher (Feb 22, 2008)

......


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes! When I was about 13. My room smelled like Clinique Happy for two weeks...

I really tried to clean it out, but I don't know what it got on that took forever for the smell to go away!


----------



## redambition (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_It would be convenient to have the bottles made out of something other than glass - something that wouldn't break, since most people keep their stuff in the bathroom. Although I am suck a sucker for pretty bottles._

 
a lot of the more expensive perfumes contain essential oils. essential oils can react with plastics (thus changing the scent), and plastics also absorb a lot of scent. 

the sad bit is that means plastics are no good for storing perfumes


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Feb 22, 2008)

I was in a rush one day leaving the hotel in Denver to get to my car in the parking garage...

Bags on wheels and I put my purse on top, not thinking anything of it.  J Lo Miami slipped out and broke into a million pieces.

I wasn't that upset, it kinda stunk anyway, but it was still depressing.

I need a new scent.  Lately, I've been rocking VS Very Sexy and Soul by Liz Claiborne.  I'm just getting a little sick of the same smell.

My BF bought me Paris Hilton for Xmas thinking I would love it...and it doesn't smell great on me AT ALL.

Suggestions?


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 22, 2008)

I broke a C-Squeeze bottle at work when it was out.  The entire counter smelled like furniture polish for a couple of days.  Someone else broke a Deja Rose...oh, man.  That was ROUGH. *cough, gag*.


----------



## lanaleigh (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I've smashed *two *perfume bottles!! (I'm not usually a clutz, I swear.)

The first one was a LE one by Givenchy, many years ago. At the time I was a poor student so buying perfume was like a huuuge splurge on my budget. I was living in a tiny, tiny place and the bathroom was the size of a closet so I didn't have a lot of space. It was so ram packed with stuff, I was reaching for something and the perfume slipped out of the shelf and smashed all over the floor - the 2nd day after I bought it!! It was pretty much full. I was sooo upset and angry at myself because it had been such a splurge for me, I actually started crying. LOL Pathetic, I know. I ended up getting a new one the next day though because I loved it.

The second bottle happened a few days ago, was in a rush in the morning to work and somehow my D&G Light Blue slipped out of my fingers, and smashed all over the floor. Luckily, there was only a tiny bit left so I didn't really care that much. Now my bathroom smells awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So, ever smashed a perfume bottle? How did it happen?_

 
That's so weird, I broke my Light Blue, too.  I have even sold perfume for years, and never broke a bottle until that one last year.  I was sad--I liked that one


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 25, 2008)

I smashed a bottle of Gucci II when I was rushing out the door. My bag hit the door frame and smashed the bottle.. which in turn covered EVERYTHING in my bag and the side of my body. It was very upsetting... it's my favourite fragrance ever!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_Haven't smashed one yet but I did recently lose a brand new bottle of Aquolina Pink Sugar which is my fave so I was pretty upset mostly since I had only used it like twice_

 

Wow I lost a bottle of Pink Sugar too.Used it like 3x and it's gone!


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 16, 2008)

I need everything I own to be made of nerf or rubber because I am soooo clusmy. I broke a full bottle of my chanel coco mademoiselle a few months ago, slipped right out of my hand. I shed some tears
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Recently, I broke some samples in my purse. I normally carry around a few of the small glass viles just b/c they are small. bad idea, b/c they got crushed. at least my purse is scented now


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 16, 2008)

I once was crossing a road and my bag like... buttoned over, hard to explain, and my Armani Sensi fell out the side of it and smashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was so sad!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 17, 2008)

I was cleaning my desk, I got a sample of a chanel perfume and well it slipped from my hand, broke..I was a wee bit upset yes.My room smelt awesome thou!I was upset the next day too so yeah,I hate it when it happens


----------



## BenefitAddict (Aug 18, 2008)

ONCE...but it was terrible. I had a small bottle of Thierry Mugler Angel in my purse-y. I wasn't really aware of the bottle, guess because I forgot to take it out. I dropped my purse on the floor, and heard a small crash, and my purse was soaked, the bottle smashed into smitherenes...

On the bright side, my purse smelled like a fresh cup of hot chocolate for about a month, and because my purse is mostly made of hemp, it was washable.


----------



## looovemac (Mar 3, 2009)

Once, I bought a set of Lancome Tresor (EDP, EDT and the Lotion) this was about 6 yrs ago.

My son, which he was two at the time, he used to love sitting on top of the dresser right in front of the mirror of course with my supervising. He was so fast and he grabbed the EDP (which was my favorite at the time) and throw right at the edge of the dresser, first I was so scared if he got hurt but soonest I was assured that he was find I was so upset the bottle was full and it happened right in front of my eyes!!!  

My room smelled awesome for about two months


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 4, 2009)

remind me never to carry a glass perfume bottle in my purse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my purse fell to the ground cuz it was on my shoulder, and i leaned over to pick something up, and boom a wonderful whiff of my fragrance came over me, the bottle broke luckily into only 2 pieces but it was the bottom corner of my bottle so everything spilled out, all over my receipts, gum, credit cards, money...well you get the picture
for months, my purse and my money smelled so pretty, i had a store clerk say when i was paying for something that they wanted to keep the dollar it smelled so good.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, sadly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

About 5 years ago, I had a bag which is hard to explain... it was kinda like a satchel bag? the top folded over like a flap and left gaps at the sides... hope that makes sense. Anyway, I was carrying my beloved Armani Sensi in it, when I had to run across a road and I must have jolted my bag funny and it slipped out the side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Needless to say, I never used that bag again.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, I have ... Had this gifted perfume (which was AWESOME, by the way, don't remember the name!) ... It was this cute lil bottle held by a teddy on its lap (those lil plastic pellet toys) ... Well, I was quite small back then and just picked the bottle by the teddy's head ... Big mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The bottle fell on the floor and smashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All my precious perfume was lost but, yea, my room smelt wonderful for a couple of months!


----------



## MrsMay (Mar 4, 2009)

The only one I have smashed was my bottle of Dolce & Gabbana...It slipped out of my hands and into the bathtub where the top broke off and smashed.  Luckily I was fast enough to salvage some of the perfume


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2009)

twice, the first time it was this victoria secret bottle. i was young and it was a splurge, so i understand. and of course they no longer make it, and they stopped making it by the time it broke! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the second was my jessica simpson fancy. it didn't break but it now squirts instead of sprays which is sad.  i love the way they spray, and that one sprayed like a really expensive one would (i still love that perfume though!!)
off-topic but i dropped my purse and my nail polish bottle (an ulta brand top coat) broke inside and went everywhere, it was so gross.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 4, 2009)

never...yet.

but i'm gonna tell you something i did, that was so stupid, and i knew better but in the back of my head i kept saying "maybe its not true...and im too lazy"

u know those lil poofy things that come on some perfumes. you pinch it and it sprays? i forget what they're called. but i heard that you're not supposed to leave those on when you're not using your perfume because it'll evaporate your perfume. 

But my dumb ass kept leaving it on my delicious and expensive bottle of Prada perfume. Why did half the jar evaporate within a couple of weeks. It was in my closet, so I didnt really keep an eye on it. 

I was DEVASTATED!! I still want to cry just thinking about it. That was an $89 dollar bottle from my ex, and my absolute favorite perfume ever. 

so never leave that poofy thing on your perfume for extended periods of time, or else it'll just disappear. so sad


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_never...yet.

but i'm gonna tell you something i did, that was so stupid, and i knew better but in the back of my head i kept saying "maybe its not true...and im too lazy"

u know those lil poofy things that come on some perfumes. you pinch it and it sprays? i forget what they're called. but i heard that you're not supposed to leave those on when you're not using your perfume because it'll evaporate your perfume. 

But my dumb ass kept leaving it on my delicious and expensive bottle of Prada perfume. Why did half the jar evaporate within a couple of weeks. It was in my closet, so I didnt really keep an eye on it. 

I was DEVASTATED!! I still want to cry just thinking about it. That was an $89 dollar bottle from my ex, and my absolute favorite perfume ever. 

so never leave that poofy thing on your perfume for extended periods of time, or else it'll just disappear. so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks for pointing that out, i kept hearing it but also keep forgetting about it.


----------



## mslips (Mar 4, 2009)

No, but I've cleaned up several broken bottle from idiot/ignorant customers. I work at Ulta and this happens, i accept those who have truly been sorry and apologized or even offered to help clean up, but there's been those who run to the other side so they wont get caught or they dont even bother apologizing..they just walk around and keep looking at perfumes and occasionally stare at you cleaning up their mess, but thats it..and what do i do? i glare.


----------



## Delerium (Mar 8, 2009)

When I was waitressing,I had just gotten off my shift and was going out afterwards.  I was in the manager's office talking to another employee while we waited for our checks.  I took my perfume out of my bag to grab something else and the bottle slipped out of my hand and smashed all over the office floor.  It was an almost full bottle of a GAP perfume that I had just gotten.
The entire office filled with the fragrance and it lasted for more than a week.  My co-workers cheered...one of the things they always did there was cheer when a new server dropped plates of glasses breaking them.  I wasn't new and had never dropped anything there, so all the newer employees teased me for awhile.


----------

